# Can't Use iTunes with Express VPN



## edam4 (Feb 20, 2017)

Anyone know why my VPN would be blocking or not allowing my iTunes library to be visible on my network?

Apple iMac 5k, Latest OS installed etc.

I have to turn off Express VPN so I can stream my stuff from iTunes.
Is there a setting somewhere that I can change?

All help welcome.
Thanks.
C.


----------

